# [SOLVED] Libvirt + Qemu + kvm-intel upgrade = fail

## Alakhai

Hi there,

since last upgrade i used qemu-kvm-0.15 combo with libvirt-0.9.3 on a gentoo host using mixed guest, windows and another paravirt gentoo box.

After that upgrade i cannot boot anymore both VMs, ebuilds are no longer on portage tree so i can't come back, and i tryied with the other versions but fail remains.

The only way to start the VMs are:

Windows) don't use KVM, starting only a Qemu instance but it's so slow that after few mins system freezes

LinuxParavirt) Starting with KVM with only 1 CPU or boot guest with nolapic option on grub

Does someone can help me?

An idea is to find old ebuilds to try to come back...

----------

## Alakhai

I also noticed that for every CPU that i want emulate with KVM, the modules KVM-INTEL allocate 2 more instance.

I mean if i start 1 processor, with lsmod i see kvm-intel used by 3 instead of 1

Is it normal?

here is my modules parameter:

flexpriority=1 ept=1 unrestricted_guest=1 emulate_invalid_guest_state=1 vpid=1 fasteoi=0

Any ideas?

----------

## gringo

cant help with your qemu/libvirt problem but in case you want to have the older ebuilds just have a look to the archives :

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/

make sure you enable the "show XXX dead files" otherwise you wont see anyhing.

cheers

----------

## Ant P.

libvirt added stricter file permission checks to some things recently. If you turn the log level up and watch syslog while trying to boot a VM it should point you to what needs fixing.

----------

## Alakhai

The problem wasn't libvirt netheir qemu-kvm but the module kernel loaded with this parameter:

```

emulate_invalid_guest_state=1

```

default is 0, i removed and all started fine... anyways slower then before the upgrade

Now i'm making other tuning, atm i succesfully installed virtio block and network driver onto windows vista 32 bit guest, and also vmware svga II driver for video

I still have some annoying small locks that freezes guest for some seconds... i'll check it tomorrow!

----------

